# F@H Team Daily Production



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 18, 2013)

Thought it would be nice to share the daily numbers with everyone. That being said, yesterday was especially nice for the Team! Keep up the great work boys!

*12.17.13 - 3,118,970*


----------

